# IHS PERFORM v3.0



## راشد البلوشي (25 يوليو 2010)

hi guys..

hop everyone dong good..

am really sorry for not being in touch..

well am still out of country..

well some members requested me for this PERFORM software..
its old version 3.0 but i have v.6 unfortunatly still i didnt cracked it..

anyway check out the below link and enjoy full version of PERFORM v 3.0

http://ifile.it/96tmlrq

the medicin (crack) in attached

all the best of luck


regards

Rashid Albalushi ​


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 يوليو 2010)

no one is replying.. it means no one need of this software..


----------



## راشد البلوشي (28 يوليو 2010)

who needs this medicine.. he may contact me for the password on the crack file

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## م/وفاء (28 يوليو 2010)

thank you and can i get the password IHS PERFORM ALSO can i get any program make Decline curve analysis or any program help me to make follow up reservoir performance .
again thank you very much in advance Eng. Rashid


----------



## راشد البلوشي (31 يوليو 2010)

م/وفاء قال:


> thank you and can i get the password IHS PERFORM ALSO can i get any program make Decline curve analysis or any program help me to make follow up reservoir performance .
> again thank you very much in advance Eng. Rashid


 

hi dear..

hop ur fine..

the password send to ur pravite messeges..

kindly check out ur Inbox of this forum..

regards

Rashid Al-balushi


----------



## م/وفاء (31 يوليو 2010)

Eng. Rashid Really ,thank very much for this.
could i get any programs in Decline curve analysis&Material balance and reservoir management plan.
again thank you in advance


----------



## م/وفاء (1 أغسطس 2010)

software key supplied بش مهندس راشد شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج عندما سطبته طلب مني


----------



## راشد البلوشي (1 أغسطس 2010)

م/وفاء قال:


> software key supplied بش مهندس راشد شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج عندما سطبته طلب مني


 

hi dear ...

let me check out then i ll reply u cool..

if u want the KEY even am able to provide you..

but with key it wont b full version.. it ll be trial for around 30 days..

if u want let me know the no. showing with u..

thnks and regards

Rashid Al-balushi


----------



## م/وفاء (2 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much for your cooperation and I want to permanent version if possible but the problem is the installation I can not use the program so far.
Also, if possible if you have any useful software programs in the reservoir like DCA and MBL and so on
Again Thank you


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أغسطس 2010)

م/وفاء قال:


> Thank you very much for your cooperation and I want to permanent version if possible but the problem is the installation I can not use the program so far.
> Also, if possible if you have any useful software programs in the reservoir like DCA and MBL and so on
> Again Thank you


 
hi dear..

i have checked the medicine and its working perfectly..

kindly follow the below steps

First of all Click on SETUP.EXE and the Perform Software will install..after installation finished..

then go to crack folder and just copy the PROFILE.DAT

then go to the following path 
C:\PSG\PERFORM\VER300\PROFILE

then paste the PROFILE.DAT inside it.. it will replace the old one

then close all the file and click on PERFORM icon and it will run as ful version.

Hop this time you got wht am saying and hop it will work perfectly with u ..

regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أغسطس 2010)

hi dear..

if u need Material balance software..

u may download the IPM which include the Prosper and MBL and other software..

just follow the below link to check out the thread

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t191203.html

hop u ll get whtever u required

regards

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## م/وفاء (2 أغسطس 2010)

بش مهندس راشد حقيقة مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على تعاونك وردك السريع وفقك الله الحمد لله لقد سطبت البرنامج


----------



## راشد البلوشي (2 أغسطس 2010)

م/وفاء قال:


> بش مهندس راشد حقيقة مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا على تعاونك وردك السريع وفقك الله الحمد لله لقد سطبت البرنامج


 
hi dear..

am really glad that i did something for u ..
its my pleasure to provide help to some one..

by the way la shukr 3la alwajib..

anyway do remember me in ur kind prays.. and wish u best of lucks


regards 

Rashid AlBalushi


----------



## م/وفاء (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## راشد البلوشي (5 أغسطس 2010)

wish u best of luck dear


----------



## م/وفاء (7 أغسطس 2010)

Can advise me how can make Reservoir management for field and how can make evaluation for this field .......please advise me .
thanks in advance


----------



## anihita (19 أغسطس 2010)

Please provide the password for the crack file of PERFORM
thanks


----------



## ginozky (22 أغسطس 2010)

please anyone have the perform manual or any material about perform ihs regards


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ginozky قال:


> please anyone have the perform manual or any material about perform ihs regards


 
hi dear
below in attached check out ur required documents


----------



## Abumuad (25 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you and please can u send me the password IHS PERFORM My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## راشد البلوشي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Abumuad قال:


> thank you and please can u send me the password IHS PERFORM My e-mail is [email protected]


 

kindly check out ur email

regards


----------



## m2rizk (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Password*

Dear Brother,
Could you send the Crack password please?
Usualy you are the king of PE Sofwares

Regards


----------

